# Skidloader Charging Problems



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, it is hard for a guy like me to swallow my pride and ask for help. But, I am sure that someone has had this problem, and I just don't have the time to screw around with this right now.

My 2001 863 Bobcat Skidloader. It either has a bad alternator or a bad battery.

Here is what she does.

If I put the trickle charger on the battery, it will start great for about 30 times, then start good for about 10 times, then barely start about 5 times. From my experence with running tractors, I understand that a diesel can run without use power from the alternator or battery once it is running. The only thing with the tractors was that the electronics and the lights would not work if the alternator was bad. My lights and dash work fine.

The other part is once it starts going getting down to the good starts, I have put a voltage tester on the battery and it still reads 12.84V. Does that mean that the battery is just a weak battery or the alternator is shot and not putting a good charge to the battery?

Any help would be great.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

a very quick check we used to do was hold a screwdriver blade right behind the center of the alt to see if it was magnetic if it wasn't them alt or reg were probably bad


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What does that show? I have never heard of that.


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

12.84 volts is low. You should have about 13.5 I have seen them run as high as 14.5. The alternator has to charge above battery voltage to keep it charged. Make sure belt is not slipping and cables are clean at the battery, alternator and ground. If all is good find a rebuilder and have it bench tested.


----------

